# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Auspicious Links of Glorious Chinese Language

## Pravit

Here are some good links to Chinese learning resources on the net:  http://www.zhongwen.com
WONDERFUL online Chinese dictionary. It tells you the origin of characters, explains radicals, and shows how the characters relate to each other - so you learn a few other words every time you look a word up.  http://www.mandarintools.com
All sorts of useful stuff, including Java flashcards to help you memorize characters.

----------

Here are some Russian Chinese links  ::  : http://polusharie.com/ 
Chinese and Japanese forums in Russian  http://satabhava.hobi.ru/ 
The very first lessons with some pronunciation and very good explanations on the origin of Chinese characters  http://www.papahuhu.com/
The funny facts of Chinese language

----------


## Pravit

http://www.csulb.edu/~txie/online.htm 
You wish to learn Chinese? The above link will lead you to a great online course in conversational Chinese. The site has sound files, Chinese characters, etc.

----------


## Jasper May

www.russian.xinhuanet.com   ::   ::   ::

----------

